# Shoes... what do you wear in the kitchen?



## lcb-grad (Nov 5, 2003)

I've been wearing a pair of, Grabber's from Knapp for the the past two years. And now it is time to replace them, the soles are still in great shape, but the uppers are pretty banged up.
What would you recommend for a replacement pair? My only requirement is that they are lace up shoes. I have my reservations about wearing a pair of clogs/slip-on shoes in the kitchen.

Thanks for any and all advice!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

check out this link:
http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/forums/...;threadid=10474

-Jim


----------



## dalix24 (Mar 5, 2004)

and how much were they?

Dont u think there clothes are just as $$$ as shoes?


Sorry not a fan of chef ware, nothing but bad from them



dalix24 :chef:


----------



## lcb-grad (Nov 5, 2003)

Well after doing some reading, and some comparison shopping I decided to get a pair from Shoes For Crews. My total cost was $49.48 delivered via FedEx. I ordered on March 20th and my shoes arrived today (March 25th).
What made me decide on SFC was price and available styles. Now only time will tell. :smiles:


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

I have Grabbers also, school issued, and I've been wearing them for about two years also.  They're okay, but not totally "slip resistant"--maybe it doesn't count if you slip *outdoors*, lol. Still, I find them pretty comfy.


----------



## wyoming (Mar 21, 2004)

My Chefware shoes were $85 plus shipping. They generally last me about 3-4 years. I've also had a lot of luck with their coats and pants. Although expensive, they hold their colors and wear very well. Most pairs last at least 3 years. I bought some of my cooks Shoes for Crews and they lasted less than 6 months.


----------



## chefbk (Mar 3, 2002)

I wear Dansko clogs from Culinary Classics of Chicago, they're cheaper than chef wear and last alot longer!!!
BK :bounce:


----------



## miele (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm not a chef, but a biochemist who spends a lot time in the lab and on my feet, and I _live_ in Dansko clogs. No back aches, no tired feet, no safety issues.


----------



## jane (Apr 13, 2004)

hey! I have dansco clogs too and they're the best kitchen shoes I've ever had! I always hated the idea of clogs but once you wear some good ones you don't want anything else.


----------



## casweetthing (Apr 12, 2004)

Mine are Ana-Tech. They are a small company in the South Bay Area and all the shoes are hand stitched and have a removable insole. The nice thing is that the shoe repair guy I bought them from said that he can custom fit the insole to my foot and if the shoes are too tight or loose he can undo the stitching and then re-sew them. Also, if I start getting hot spots he can adjust the shoes. Very cool! I also didn't have to break them in! He said they were 100% better than Dansko (which use staples and need to be broken in), which I bought originally, but wasn't thrilled with their fit.

Warning: They are pricey! I paid $138 after tax, so we'll see how long they last and what my overall experience is before I go spend that kind of money again!

http://www.strawberryshoes.com/Shoes...h/ana-tech.htm


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

I swear by my shoes for crews. Embarrassingly I have had my pair for about 4 years now; I seriously need a new pair. I already had the clogs before I started school in Sept. Until I came to school had never heard of dansko's. Everyone thought I was so cool because they thought my clogs were dansko's. When I took a closer look at mine compared to the dansko's I found only one difference, the sole. The girl who had the dansko's said they although they are good they are not completely slip resistance, (could be personal opinion on her part.) the shoes for crew clogs I have are way-slip resistant. The price is ridiculously lower then dansko's, like half. Personally I wouldn't be surprised if both were made by the same manufacturer, with the soles changed to reflect the particular brand. Other then the sole, the cut/stitching and insides are exactly identical. They are like walking on pillows; my clogs are even after 4 years. They are in tact, no extreme loss of rubber on sole, and no holes. The leather is pretty scuffed at this point, but hey that’s par for the course. They are great and I highly recommend them to anyone. Also my clog isn't a true back-out clog; it is more like a slip-on, no lace shoe, even though billed as a clog.
Frizbee


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I've been looking for Dansko type clogs, but they aren't sold retail up here. I don't like mail-order when it comes to shoes, especially when they are all-too-important work shoes.

So I went shopping today, not expecting to find anything special, when I came across a French shoe called Lemaitre. If shoes could be arousing, these would be it! They are extremely light and airy, lots of wiggle room, and shock absorption. They look kind of cool, they only had red ones in my size. The sole is quite wide and greaseproof. I've never experienced a shoe like this before. This could be dangerous... I may never be able to wear pretty feminine shoes again after this!


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Can somebody tell me why these danso type clogs are more comfortable to wear in the kitchen?The back feels better and so do the feet I have seen posted in this thread but does anybody know why?I have never worn clogs and might be interested but a slip on shoe I have never worn and a backless shoe (well maybe thongs at the beach) but this sounds scarry to a man who wears steel toed high tops at work.Responses welcome please as I am getting older by the second...Thanks, Doug..........


----------

